# Winter Camping in Algarve & Coimbra



## 104996

Has anyone had any personal experiences on the subject of winter camping in the Algarve?

There are approx 10 sites listed that are open 365 days each year in most publications that cover the whole coast. 

Which camp site have you preferred, and perhaps a few reasons why you have made it your choice

Incidentally last month we tried the new municipal camp site at Coimbra, superb 4 star rated site, 4 toilet blocks with paper and soap, swimming pool, gym. Internet access, electricity, restaurant, TV room, children’s play area, mini golf course and a bus outside that takes you into town. For those that want something closer only 15 minutes walk from a big out of town shopping complex with restaurants on the top floor. For approx 5 euros one can leave there feeling really stuffed. This whole experience for two adults cost us site fees of just over Euros 15 per night. Needless to say our original intention of a quick one night stop over ended up as a weeks stay.


----------



## carol

Hi Riotorto

Well we have only once gone to the Algarve for the winter - it was Winter 2003/4 - and we stayed on two campsites we had booked previously with the C&CC - mid January - mid February at Qateira - which we liked in many ways. Easy to get to shops etc., and nice walks, rides around. Also an excellent market for fish and vegs and a great normal market 

We then went to Albufeira, which again we quite liked, at the time we stayed mid Feb-mid March the site had brand new washrooms which were excellent. A bit further to ride for shopping, and we also rode to the big mall up on the main road... a supermarket was not too far, and there was also a Lidl

Back then no wifi etc., so couldn't tell you what it was like now. Reduced fees for stopping for 30 days or more....we were a couple in our late 50's early 60's without kids, as most people were. Due to it being a club rally, there were some organised activies if you wished to take part, from craft things, to dances and quizes....some were great fun

Carol


----------



## kijana

Can anyone who answers this also say whether the site they mention is likely to be too small for RV's?

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## Glen432

Hi Riotorto

Wintered last year in Portugal and visited most of the sites along the Algarve, most are ok but my perference would be Albufeira then Espiche near Praia de luz. We spent most of xmas and new year in Albufeira and really enjoyed it, saw posh spice on the beach new yeas eve. In Austria at moment near Salzburg and it's freezing -4 and snowing, oh for the fishermans beach.

Phil


----------



## Glen432

Bruce

The two sites i mentioned both take RV's as does Olhao and Quiteria, dont quote me on this but most site on the Algarve will take RV's.

Phil


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Bruce

When I get a moment I'll go through the sites on the Algarve and let you know which ones will take an ARV.

Most of the sites that will take an ARV will be getting crowded already.

The Scandinavians descend on Camping Olhao en mass and you will be hard pushed to find a suitable spot.

Don


----------



## carol

kijana said:


> Can anyone who answers this also say whether the site they mention is likely to be too small for RV's?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bruce


Bruce the two I mentioned, were definitely fine for RV's, Albufeira better than Quateira... as I think you would be limited to certain areas. But Albufeira had lots of RV's and fifth wheelers there anyway.

Carol HTH


----------



## 107858

We have a new camp site in Silves, the old capital of the Algarve and would very much appreciate opinions about what we are considering chargeing.

From the conversations I have had with various people that would like to come to our site, it would appear that other camp sites charges can be very confusing, For example, charging for cars, awnings, showers, washing machines etc. We want to provide an all-in cost.
Can anyone that has been to the Algarve help 

The rates we are charging are as follows
For Caravans and Motor homes;-
Members Non Members Duration
225 Euros 250 Euros 1 Month
75 Euros 90 Euros 1 Week
12 Euros 15 Euros 1 Day
Tents 7 Euros a day, Discounts for longer stays
Including and upto 2 people
Membership Fees 50 Euros
Electricity 2 Euros a day for 6 amps
Long term discounts;-
Storage( unattended van) sited away from the river views, 100 Euro a month.
The discount for winter or long term stays are 25euros per month off the current price list (excluding storage rates)
If storage is required on the main site, with river views, the rate is 150 Euros a month

Its the first time I have used this site so I'm not sure if I have done this correctly, but if anyone can help it would be appreciated.
Thanks Jenny

Note: Link removed from this post by moderators due to possible contravention of the site policy on advertising. Please contact a moderator if you have any queries.


----------



## kijana

Hi Phil & Don

Great, thanks very much for your comments. I would particularly appreciate your input on other sites, Don.

We had planned to travel from Spain to Portugal last Spring, but didn't make it. We definately aim to this Spring, so it would be useful to have a couple of options.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## Scotjimland

ensuitecamping said:


> To see the site our web page is www.ensuitecamping.com
> 
> Its the first time I have used this site so I'm not sure if I have done this correctly, but if anyone can help it would be appreciated.
> Thanks Jenny


Hi Jenny

Very interesting, is the access and pitches suitable for large RVs

Thanks

Jim


----------



## kijana

Hi Jenny

Yes, your site looks good, and the prices seem reasonable.

Do you provide free wifi access? This is of great interest to most long-term motorhomers.

Would your site be suitable for RV's?

Regs

Bruce


----------



## carol

Jenny - have one comment, but am still looking at the web site...

It says as its title Campsite for Caravans and Tents....

puts me off.... where and who is going to be your biggest market? Will it be tents or motorhomes,...this is the first thing we see, it will be the first link on a search engine...

I shall continue to have a look at the rest...

Carol


----------



## 107858

Hi Jim 
We have a Winniebago and we got in fine, the access is tight but we are 9 meters long and 2.5 wide ( I think) I will have to confirm exactly with my husband later. 
You may take up a bit more than 1 space if you want river views, but we can always come to an arrangement for larger vehicles. 
Thanks for responding 
Jenny


----------



## 107858

Hi Bruce
We have internet but we are still working on wifi, It is our intention to offer this service asap. I hope my other response answered the question of RV's
Thanks Jenny


----------



## 107858

Hi Carol
Because our land is tiered we can accommodate both tents and campers in different areas I didn't know how to present the full image of what we have here, because its so unique.
Thanks for your comments. What did you think to the rest of the site?
Regards
Jenny


----------



## kijana

Hi Jenny

Great, thanks for the info.

Hope to see you early next year (especially if you get the wifi sorted!)

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## 98212

Hi there, 
It looks like a lovely place and yes I think the pricing on a lot of sites is confusing so I think your model is clearer. 

I couldn't see any mention of dogs on your website, are they welcome and if so is there an additional charge?

We are hoping to be fulltiming before xmas and are still unsure where to go. Having visited Portugal a few times now it is somewhere I would like to go again in the motorhome having only been via plane so far. We would be interested in a month or so initially to calm down after the sale of the house etc. Your site looks lovely, best of luck.


----------



## carol

ensuitecamping said:


> Hi Carol
> Because our land is tiered we can accommodate both tents and campers in different areas I didn't know how to present the full image of what we have here, because its so unique.
> Thanks for your comments. What did you think to the rest of the site?
> Regards
> Jenny


Good morning Jenny

Sorry I went off to bed, so have been looking at it this morning..... please
I am looking at the web site itself.... and the camp site does look very nice and interesting.... a few comments on the content and design...

I do like the front page, and the ability to see those other photographs which last night I hadn't seen...

I would like some way of having scrolled down the page reading the content, to get back up or better still directly to the other page links, perhaps at the bottom, or a floating links bar that moves as you read..

Prices - you have none on your site...not good really, but that is perhaps thinking of your original email, you aren't sure if you have them pitched (sorry pun) at the right level.... I think they should be there, but one bit does look like it is missing - the pitch size.

Now I have only been down to Spain and Portugal once, in 2004, so I am not aware of the current costs, but I do recall all the different prices, and we had already booked with the C&CC for the holiday.... (I wonder if you had thought of contacting them to see if you could be included?) A lot of people in those winter months were staying a least a month - but in many cases some booked in for 6 months, (an even cheaper rate) which I seem to recall had been just about €5 incl electricity a day). But pitch sizes did come in to it a great deal, get a bigger one, pay a bit more.

I may have missed something somewhere, I saw the bit about the fact that you would pick people up from the airport, was this for those people for whom you stored their motorhomes? or do you have lodges?

Anyway, hope that helps, I wish you every luck and you might like to add a link to the motorhomefacts.com web site..... (why a web designer.... unless he put that there himself - it isn't anything to do with your business).

Who knows I may get down there, and we did go to Silves and to Monchique whilst we were there and we loved all that area it was really nice.... so it would be on my list as a visit.

Carol

As a PS - if you wish to join, as you only get 5 postings here for free - it is worth it, or you could always think about advertising your site on here.... and you could put yourself in the campsite database.... Just a thought


----------



## 104996

Hi Jenny

I have been following the threads that have resulted from my original posting above under the code name "riotorto" in which I enquired about winter camping in the Algarve so it came with great interest to see your reply. I actually live up the north of Portugal near the Spanish border at Valenca. We love it up here, everything is so cheap. My wife and I retired one year ago from the UK, and we brought our Compass Calypso campervan down in the hope of finding warmer parts in the winter down the South. This year we have done a lot of camping up in the North, some of the sites up here are fantastic and very cheap, in particular the municipal sites.

When you have worked out what your prices are can you please let me know what your all in rate would be for two people including electricity say for 30 days for either January or February?

How close your site to transport that is would take us to the closest big town.
We have no independent transport to make our own way anywhere once we have pitched our campervan and small awning up. How much does it cost to go by taxi into town if there is no bus service?

If we do come are we likely to be the only people down there, that is not a problem, the only problem being will all your services be shut off in particular the hot water for the shower and wash basin. We recently had a very bad experience in Chaves where they advertised full services and because we were the only person there they decided to turn the hot water off.

How close are you to the closest Lidl shop?

Are the pitches on grass, sand or gravel how much it costs to go by taxi into town if there is no bus service.

Will you have ordinary internet access like an internet café if we were to come down?

Incidentially we have our own web site www.portugal-north.com, we got almost 30,000, hits in our first year. We get lots of people asking about camping in Portugal, we would love to insert you as a link under our own camping section

Regards

Norman & Noeme


----------



## skid

*Albufeira*

Albufeira,is there a name of the site you all use or a web site address,how do you book and where on the site should l try to go due to rain ?
This will be a first long ish trip for us and it sounds nice.

Will be there if it works out end of November


----------



## zulurita

We may well be interested in coming in January 2009 for one or two months.

I see you haven't registered with motorhomefacts so I cannot send you a private message.

What would the price be for a motorhome with two people and a dog including electric for a month, please.

many thanks


----------



## DABurleigh

skid,

Is this what you're after?
http://www.campingalbufeira.net/

Dave


----------

